# New 300zx Owner



## Earlybird (May 4, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I am so glad I found this website! I recently acquired a 1988 300zx non-turbo. Acquired is the wrong word, actually a guy I work with was tired of looking at it, so he gave it to me. Isn't that nutty? It needs some work though, the odometer is stuck at 168,000 miles, so I have no idea how many miles are really on it. It runs good though, the engine and transmission seem to be in great shape, but I have noticed that after I crank it and get on it, it puffs just a little smoke, but not much at. I'm not complaining with that many miles on it, but if you guys know a quick fix I would appreciate it. Also, I've been working quite a bit on the paint, compounding and just overall scrubbing. I don't think I'll ever bring it back to good shape, maybe a repaint is in the future. Also, I'm going to do a complete customer interior, looking forward to getting my hands dirty! Anyway, I just wanted to say hello, and if you guys have any advice for a new Z owner I would appreciate it!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Earlybird said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am so glad I found this website! I recently acquired a 1988 300zx non-turbo. Acquired is the wrong word, actually a guy I work with was tired of looking at it, so he gave it to me. Isn't that nutty? It needs some work though, the odometer is stuck at 168,000 miles, so I have no idea how many miles are really on it. It runs good though, the engine and transmission seem to be in great shape, but I have noticed that after I crank it and get on it, it puffs just a little smoke, but not much at. I'm not complaining with that many miles on it, but if you guys know a quick fix I would appreciate it. Also, I've been working quite a bit on the paint, compounding and just overall scrubbing. I don't think I'll ever bring it back to good shape, maybe a repaint is in the future. Also, I'm going to do a complete customer interior, looking forward to getting my hands dirty! Anyway, I just wanted to say hello, and if you guys have any advice for a new Z owner I would appreciate it!


Do a compression test first and go from there. A good word of advise would be make sure the Z31 is sounds before you start modding it up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Do a compression test first and go from there. A good word of advise would be make sure the Z31 is sounds before you start modding it up.


Also a tuneup , oil change , and a general check of the engine compartment for old dry vacuum lines or cracked or soft hoses. At 168K , I'd be tempted to say the engine was replaced already. Pretty sure mine was , with the higher compression Maxima engine. 
Good luck with your new car. :cheers:


----------



## Earlybird (May 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Also a tuneup , oil change , and a general check of the engine compartment for old dry vacuum lines or cracked or soft hoses. At 168K , I'd be tempted to say the engine was replaced already. Pretty sure mine was , with the higher compression Maxima engine.
> Good luck with your new car. :cheers:


Thanks guys, yep, I'm going to go through it completely. I don't plan on modding it up much, I just want to get it running good to drive on the weekends. Just a toy to have fun with!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Earlybird said:


> Thanks guys, yep, I'm going to go through it completely. I don't plan on modding it up much, I just want to get it running good to drive on the weekends. Just a toy to have fun with!


More boost is fun.


----------

